# Favorite Odd HQ/unit combos



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

What is your favorite, if slightly unusual, combination of HQ and unit to either negate their handicaps or boost them into unfairly awesome territory?

In my case, even if it is slightly underwhelming, I have to say it's Kharn the Betrayer + full 1k Sons squad. 

1- adds a huge bit of CC killiness to a shooty unit that makes others pause. Anyone wanting to charge them will have to deal with 6 easy-hitting, I 5 attacks bypassing armor.

2- Gives Kharn an escort with 4++ saves, going some way to cancel out his tendency to lop off friendly skulls.

3- Sorcerer with Force weapon for monsters and other toughies that Kharn isn't able to nuke inside 1 round. 

Kinda has to be served in a Land Raider so as not to slow down the Betrayer, but it can all fit in a Rhino if needs be since everyone is wearing regular power armor. And it's as unfluffy as it gets, but other than tossing Battlecannon or Vindicator plates on them or pouncing with Incubi, it will make most enemies think twice.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats pretty out there and way outside the box...

One of weird ones is using horrors to take an obj. and then using plague bearers to hold and also running a keeper with fate weaver.


----------



## Trickstick (Mar 26, 2008)

I think i have said this before but Kharn and Thousand Sons is a fluffy choice. Where better to kill the followers of Tzeench?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

That's an awsome combo you got there. I really gotta try that out.

Anywho, mine would be Grotsnik with 30 Gretchin. They all get 5++ saves, Fearless, and FnP. Cheap, and relatively effective.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

I always liked running around 10x Banshees with Eldrad and Jain-Zar in a Wave Serpent with Cannons and BL's. That makes mincemeat of alot.

Otherwise, I've put a farseer in a squad of pathfinders before (as a joke) and it turned out well, actually.

Of course running the Avatar with 10x Banshees is fun too.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

I like Grotsnik and a wall of gretchin! It's especially good to tie up units with high S and/or I but a low volume of attacks, I guess.

A friend of mine once mentioned running Lysander with a group of important sniper Scouts, both as a bodyguard to prevent CC and to help score more rending hits with his Bolter Drill, though I'm not sure the ability applies to stalker boltguns. Can anyone verify this?

As for the Kharn/Rubric marines combo, it's also great against most vehicles if you also take Bolt of Change, and in the case of hordes the need a greater volume of attacks, Winds of chaos can maximize hits so it's not just the king of Zerkers doing the chopping. It's also a very shooty unit against MEQs, pumping out 16 inferno boltgun shots, plust 3 extra AP 3 shots wit the right sorcerer power, and Kharn's lonely plasma shot at BS 5.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"I always liked running around 10x Banshees with Eldrad and Jain-Zar in a Wave Serpent with Cannons and BL's. That makes mincemeat of alot."

That's an awful lot of points to achieve what realistically a Doom/Fortune Farseer, Mirrorsword Exarch plus 7 Banshees and Bright Lance/Shuriken Cannon Wave Serpent can do for a lot, lot less. 
And with what you save you can probably run a Falcon with 6 more Aspect Warriors. Did somebody say "Fire Dragons"?

Anyway, that's my nomination...
Farseer, Exarch + 7 Banshees + B/L Wave Serpent.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Khan on Bike, Command Squad on Bikes, with Banner, 4x Meltaguns, 2 Thunder Hammers, 2 Lightning Claws, 1 Meltabomb

4(5) 3+/3++/FNP, 12" Move, Melta Ranged Weapons, and excellent in combat with Hit and Run and Furious Charge (6 S5 Reroll to wound with LClaws, 5 S5 Power Weapons causing ID on a 6 to wound, and 6 S9 THammer attacks against vehicles, with the bonus of the Banner).

Not really "out there", but it's fairly effective.


----------



## Grinnsira (Jan 5, 2010)

I like to run old Zogwart with 27 shootas, 3 big shootas, and a PK nob. Love it when he teleportz the whole squad within 18" of someone and they just open fire. pie plates stink on the return but its still funny.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't run that Banshee squad in competitive lists (that would be dumb) but it's fun to use that squad on a Kharn/Zerker unit 'cuz they all die.

EDIT: Of course I just realize that you can use Harlies for that....


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Khan on Bike, Command Squad on Bikes, with Banner, 4x Meltaguns, 2 Thunder Hammers, 2 Lightning Claws, 1 Meltabomb
> 
> 4(5) 3+/3++/FNP, 12" Move, Melta Ranged Weapons, and excellent in combat with Hit and Run and Furious Charge (6 S5 Reroll to wound with LClaws, 5 S5 Power Weapons causing ID on a 6 to wound, and 6 S9 THammer attacks against vehicles, with the bonus of the Banner).


A nice take-all-comers, mobile unit indeed. But how much does it end up costing? I'm trying to keep away from Death Stars.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

A nice cheap one is Librarian with null zone and Any other psychic power attached to a five man Vanguard veteran squad with power weapons.

Denies Armour saves and makes Invunerable saves quite unlikely.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> A nice cheap one is Librarian with null zone and Any other psychic power attached to a five man Vanguard veteran squad with power weapons.
> 
> Denies Armour saves and makes Invunerable saves quite unlikely.


Nice. Force weapon for Tyranid big monsters and Wraithlords that can't easily be hurt with S4 power attacks, and a decent enough volume of attacks to deal with MEQs, enemy HQs, Wyches. Seems a bit weak against hordes though, or at least easy to tarpit.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sephyr said:


> A nice take-all-comers, mobile unit indeed. But how much does it end up costing? I'm trying to keep away from Death Stars.


600 ish points. It's best at 2K, when that unit becomes the perfect sponge for firepower, while Melta bikes and Land Speeders blow up enemy vehicles and triple Vindicators can smash apart infantry blobs.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Sephyr said:


> Nice. Force weapon for Tyranid big monsters and Wraithlords that can't easily be hurt with S4 power attacks, and a decent enough volume of attacks to deal with MEQs, enemy HQs, Wyches. Seems a bit weak against hordes though, or at least easy to tarpit.


Cheap and effective at what it does though.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Im considering using a Tzeentch Sorcerer with my Khorne Berzerkers for an 1850 tourny list. Its fairly odd, but I think it'll be fairly effective as well 

Other than that, id say it would be a Chaos Lord w/ bike attached to 10 bikers purely for the fact no-one ever seems to take bikers or the Lord :laugh:


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Dawnstar said:


> Im considering using a Tzeentch Sorcerer with my Khorne Berzerkers for an 1850 tourny list. Its fairly odd, but I think it'll be fairly effective as well


Hmm. Pretty much reverse of my idea, but other than the force weapon, what will it be adding to the unit for the cost?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Somewhere about 200 points. But seeing as he strikes at the same time as the 'Zerks in Combat, has the same number of attacks as the Champ, and rolls with Warptime and Wind of Chaos, he adds some CC power to the unit


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmm, I see what you mean. It's a pity he can1t grant the unit psyker-defence like a librarian. And that zerkers can't buy the khorne ability from th Daemons codex to get anti-psyker saves. I'd like to make a fluffy anti-psyker World Eaters army.


----------

